# Kurz vor Weihnachten ein Bettelbrief aus Russland



## sascha (22 Dezember 2004)

> Return-Path: <[email protected]>
> Delivery-Date: Wed, 22 Dec 2004 07:41:27 +0100
> Received: from [216.206.77.3] (helo=mailserver.nktelco.net)
> by mxeu4.kundenserver.de with ESMTP (Nemesis),
> ...



Dann packt mal Eure alten Möbel ein und schickt sie los


----------



## rohbau (25 September 2005)

hallo board-user,

gestern habe ich folgende spam-mail bekommen:

*Subject:
Den Brief aus Russland
From:
"Valentin" <[email protected]>
Date:
Sat, 24 Sep 2005 19:12:34 +0400
To:
undisclosed-recipients:;
X-UIDL:
UID1382-1105992277
X-Mozilla-Status:
0001
X-Mozilla-Status2:
00000000
Return-Path:
<[email protected]>
X-Original-To:
6913304928263
Received:
from localhost (xxx) by xxx (Postfix) with ESMTP id 3DB5277B85; Sat, 24 Sep 2005 18:10:25 +0200 (CEST)
Received:
from ([xxx]) by localhost (xxx [127.0.0.1]) (amavisd-new, port 10024) with LMTP id 25903-01-9; Sat, 24 Sep 2005 18:10:25 +0200 (CEST)
Received:
from mail2k.ru (adsl-070-154-219-061.sip.owb.bellsouth.net [70.154.219.61]) by xxx (Postfix) with SMTP id 4638173D08; Sat, 24 Sep 2005 18:10:02 +0200 (CEST)
Reply-To:
<[email protected]>
MIME-Version:
1.0
Content-Type:
text/plain; charset="iso-8859-1"
Content-Transfer-Encoding:
7bit
X-Priority:
3
X-MSMail-Priority:
Normal
X-Mailer:
Microsoft Outlook Express 6.00.2600.0000
X-MimeOLE:
Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V6.00.2600.0000
Message-ID:
<xxx>
X-Virus-Scanned:
amavisd-new at xxx

Liebe Freunde,

Mein Name ist Valentin. Ich bin Student, und ich lebe mit meiner Mutter in der Stadt Kaluga, Russland. Meine Mutter ist ungultig. Sie kann nicht sehen, und sie erhalt Pension von der sehr seltenen Regierung, die nicht enought sogar fur Medikamente ist.

Ich arbeite sehr hart jeden Tag, um im Stande zu sein, die Notwendigkeiten fur meine Mutter zu kaufen, aber mein Gehalt ist sehr klein, weil meine Studien noch immer nicht fertig waren.

Wegen der tiefen Krise horten die Behorden Gas in unserem Bezirk auf, und jetzt konnen wir nicht unser Haus heizen. Ich weiss nicht was zu tun, weil das Wetter kalt hier bereits wird und die Temperatur in der Strasse niedriger sein kann als minus 20 Grad Celsius in nachsten Monaten. Ich bin sehr erschrocken, dass die Temperatur innerhalb unseres Hauses sehr kalt sein kann und wir nicht im Stande sein werden zu uberleben.

Deshalb sammelte ich mehrere E-Mail-Adressen, und dank des freien Internetzugangs an unserer lokalen Bibliothek entschied ich mich dafur, an Sie mit einem Gebet in meinem Herzen fur eine kleine Hilfe zu appellieren. Wenn Sie irgendwelchen alten elektrisches Heizgerat, warme Kleidung, elektrischen Wasserboiler, konserviertes und ausgetrocknetes Essen, Vitamine, Arzneimittel von der Kalte, irgendwelchen Hygiene-Produkten haben, bin ich Ihnen sehr dankbar, wenn Sie es an unsere Postadresse senden konnten, die ist:

Valentin Mihailyn,
Ryleewa Ulica, 6-45.
Kaluga. 248030,
Russia.

Wenn Sie denken, dass das besser oder fur Sie leichter sein wurde, mit etwas Geld zu helfen, schreiben Sie mir bitte zuruck, und ich gebe Ihnen Details, um es sicher zu senden, wenn Sie zustimmen. Diese Weise zu helfen besteht sehr gut darin, weil in diesem Fall ich im Stande sein werde, einen tragbaren Ofen zu kaufen und unser Haus wahrend des Winters zu heizen, weil der alte Ofen, den wir haben, mehr nicht arbeitet.

Ich hoffe, von Ihnen sehr bald zu horen, und ich bete das Sie werden im Stande sein, uns zu helfen, in diesem Winter zu uberleben. Ich hoffe auch sehr viel, dass diese harte Situation sehr bald in unserem Land besser werden wird.

Ich sende an Sie viele danke im Voraus fur Ihr freundliches Verstehen. Bitte, entschuldigen Sie mich fur eine beliebige Unbequemlichkeit das ich konnte an Sie von seinem Brief liefern.

Valentin und meine Mutter.
E-mail: [email protected]

P.S. Ich habe diesen Brief auf die deutsche Sprache mit Hilfe des Computerubersetzers ubersetzt. Ich ware sehr froh wenn Sie englisch antworten konnen, da ich ihn sehr gut verstehe.*

die e-mail betreiber sind:

*domain: STUDENTS.RU
type: CORPORATE
nserver: edns1.incru.net.
nserver: edns2.incru.net.
state: REGISTERED, DELEGATED
org: Metaapeiron ltd.
phone: +7 095 9174855
fax-no: +7 095 2665433
e-mail: [email protected]
registrar: RUCENTER-REG-RIPN
created: 1998.01.20
paid-till: 2006.03.01
source: TC-RIPN*


----------



## BenTigger (25 September 2005)

Ooooch nicht nur du....

Exakt das selbe bei mir  nur landete es sofort im orkus...


----------



## Stalker2002 (26 September 2005)

Hackt doch nicht so auf dem armen Spammer rum. Man hat es wirklich nicht leicht, mit einer "ungultigen Mutter"...  

MfG
L.


----------



## Eniac (30 September 2005)

Ich resp. Heinrich von Zitzewitz stehe bereits in Verhandlungen mit dem armen Valentin.



> Lieber Valentin,
> 
> als ich in Deinem Brief vom schlimmen Schicksal von Dir und Deiner armen Mutter las, hat mich das echt unheimlich betroffen gemacht.
> Bitte schreibe mir wie ich Dir am besten helfen kann, alte Sachen habe ich
> ...



Ihm ist kalt und er braucht einen Ofen.



> Dear Heinrich,
> 
> I thank you very much for your message.
> 
> ...



Mal sehen ob's diesmal für eine echte russische Trophäe reicht. 


Eniac


----------



## UlliZ (2 Januar 2006)

Der braucht keinen *Ofen*, sondern der braucht *116 EUR *und zwar möglichst oft. So kommen dann schnell ein paar Tausender zusammen :evil:  :evil:  :evil:


----------



## Siggi-51 (14 November 2008)

*AW: Kurz vor Weihnachten ein Bettelbrief aus Russland*

Alle Jahre wieder......
Heute wurde ich per Mail mit dem Bettelbrief des armen Valentin "beglückt".
Da Ihr Geizkrägen kein Mitleid mit der armen hungernden und frierenden Familie hattet, sucht er nach drei Jahren immer noch einen Ofen und weiteren Krempel.
Wir könnten uns doch mal zusammentun und dem notleidenden Kerl eine Liste mit den Sperrmüllterminen der jeweiligen Gegend schicken. Dann kann er mit dem "T-34" samt Hänger anrücken und die Müllabfuhr etwas entlasten.
Naja, vielleicht schicke ich ihm erst mal eine aufmunternde Botschaft wie Eniac.

Beste Grüße an alle Mit-Wohltäter von Siggi


----------

